# Reading > Write a Book Review >  The Five People You Meet in Heaven by Mitch Albom

## Scheherazade

*The Five People You Meet in Heaven by Mitch Albom*

This is a short novel about Eddie, whom we meet on his 83rd birthday, which also turns out to be his last day in this world. We follow him as he goes through his last hour and his death. However, this is just the beginning of the story. After his death, Eddie moves on to Heaven, where he meets five people whose lives have been affected by him or who have affected his life. Some of these people he knows well and some he has not met at all. During these encounters we get to know Eddie better and he gets to chance to understand why he had to live his life the way he did. He also gets a chance to resolve certain issues he had with his family and himself.

While alive, Eddie, who worked as a maintenance person at an adventure park, was never satisfied with himself and his life. However, as he goes through with his interviews with his 5 people, he realises that we are all parts of a bigger scheme; like the pieces of a jigsaw puzzle: even though individually they might seem insignificant, they are all needed to complete the picture.

While reading the book, I was reminded of the movie 'It's a Wonderful Life'. It is a feel good book, which offers a pleasant take on life. Albom's writing style is relaxed. He grabs the reader's attention from the very first page, never letting it go till the very last.

*7/10 KitKats!*

----------


## motherhubbard

Not the "great American novel," but I liked it, too!

----------


## dollybird

I like to call this type of book 'soul food' - a lovely read. Like you say might not win any literary awards but leaves you feeling good and appreciative about life. Like Paulo Coelho's books.

----------


## Nossa

I heard a lot about this book, and finally I got it. I'll hopefully read it sometimes soon, but I judge from the review that it's a good read.

----------


## ampoule

I enjoyed this book very much...dreamy, hopeful, comforting.

----------


## pussnboots

I also enjoyed reading this book. Its a fast read.

----------


## Shalot

I read this a while ago. It's a good read, but honestly, I hope I don't have to meet 5 people in heaven when I die, encounter people from my life in the hereafter. I would hope I could just forget about this existence somehow.

----------


## uncc49er06

I read this book a few years back and I liked it very much...
It was a one sitting kinda' read...Actually, I read it on a Saturday before wrapping it up and giving it to my mom for a Christmas gift. ha  :Tongue:  I didn't break the spine!!  :Idea:  
I have to adimit it did sob like a baby at the end, :Bawling:  . I love a book that does that for me. 
Recommended :Thumbs Up:

----------


## andd06

Its pretty good and it catches your attention but I expected a bit more.

----------


## lugdunum

I liked very much as well.  :Thumbs Up:  

It's the kind of book that boosts your morale and makes you think positively. 

It's an easy read. The kind of book that you just cannot put down until you've finished it.

Like someone said, it's far from being great literature but then I don't think that was the objective.

If you've liked this book then I recommmend For one more day also by M. Albom

I'll give it an 8/10

----------


## AshleyEliz

To start this, ever since I saw "Tuesdays With Morrie" in my tenth grade class, and went on to read the book, I've really liked Mitch Albom. He's an author who's books you can sit down with for an afternoon, and come out of it appreciating the little things in life. 

The Five People You Meet in Heaven recounts the life of a dedicated husband, American soldier, and dignified elderly man named Eddie. Once Eddie passes, he meets, one by one, five people who had significantly affected him during his lifetime. Each of them work to teach him a profound lesson, before he can move on to the next person. 

Eddie worked at an amusement park that he feels he has been stuck in for his entire life, and has never been able to escape, though he'd tried. His first attempt to break away came when he joined the service. But after suffering a tragic gun shot wound, he was badly injured for the rest of his life, and forced to return home for years afterward to heal and adjust to a handicapped life. 

The book explores love, the relationship between a father and son, the comradeship between those who've served in war together, and the ghosts that never stop haunting us - and moving on from it all, onto peace.

----------


## Zee.

I loved this book

----------


## Joreads

I read this book and thought that it was great

----------


## AshleyEliz

> I enjoyed this book very much...dreamy, hopeful, comforting.


I agree on the comfort aspect. It was a book I liked curling up in a blanket and some tea with. 

I loved it's idea of the afterlife. :-)

----------


## crystalmoonshin

It is definitely not boring. I like the simple style which, nevertheless touches the human soul. I cried after reading it.

----------


## bobqzzi

I found this so painfully trite and unoriginal I almost couldn't finish it.

It was incredibly obvious, heavy handed, and sacharine; makes me about the reviews for "Tuesdays with Morrie"- I'm scared to try reading it.

----------

